# newark show



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

show seems a bit of a flop not many traders or motorhomes on display cold weather 
friday night in entertainment hall was like being out in a tent with a rave going on next door


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Julie, Isabella and I had a very quick walk around today.

hmmm yes weather freezing and i really feel for Russ after the hard work he and his team put in but can't control the weather

As this is a new show, the number of stands was less than the established ones, and I think the choice of location could perhaps do with a rethink with its close proximity to a couple of the largest mh dealerships who probably wouldnt have stands, instead banking on people steering their way after the show on the way home or en route etc. I was told that one of the larger dealers was having an event themselves this weekend as well so that may be why as well.

lol dunno about the rave, but i know that Russ had spoken to Jacquie today and told her that the big space heaters had been on for a long time today in the entertainment building to get it nice and warm for tonight.

Thanks go to Artona (and Shona / Jessica) for the Warm Tea and cake and the adorable photos he took of us in his van, and for MandyAndDave and Kirstey for practically taking on Isabella as a member of the M&D Family 

Didn't have time for a proper chat with the 50+ MHF Members who were there so sorry about that, i did meet a few of you before we had to leave and will make sure i meet more at PeterBoro'


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

We couldn't be there as it clashed with the Volksworld show at Sandown Park which we do every year.

Event Developments usually organize shows at Santa Pod so think yourselves lucky you didn't have the noise from the drag strip to contend with :wink: :lol:


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

you made the right choice


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry you are not enjoying it gjc. I know Russell and his team put a heck of a lot of hardwork into organising it and I think for Brownhills to organise a rival show on the same weekend is pretty unsporting although maybe it was just a coincidence.

It was nice to see Dave,Julie and Isabella, they enjoyed sharing the gorgeous cake that The Hippypair gave us, it was very,very nice.

Personally we have had a good show in that we managed to get a Maxview Crankup satellite dish (that are currently in very short supply) and the MHF fitting team of Olley(Ian) and Snelly(Shane) did the fitting. They are not cheap but they are very good, Jessica is loving watching Cebeebees (or whatever its called). Thanks Guys and thanks also to MandyandDave for the loan of a second ladder so I could "supervise" :lol: :lol: and to showing me how to put the steadying legs down on my van.

Thanks of course also to LadyJ, Sealady and Snelly for Rally Marshalling, excellent job you all did. Also to the Main show marshalls. We arrived and were handed a bunch of daffodils and Shona remarked on what a friendly bunch they were.

I think this show will grow, for campers it is great to get out at the start of the year and for Traders whilst they may not have made a lot of dosh I know they were not paying a lot for the stand and maybe they will view it as a good warm up and testing weekend prior to the more established Peterborough.

Now as we leave today could someone please remind me to wind down the sat dish and to raise the steadying legs lol

One last thing - did you all notice Damondunc's new trailer in the traders stand - cracking set up, well done you too



stew


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew. Sorry to miss you. We went to the show for the day on a last minute decision despite still recovering from a very bad cold. I also thought it was rather poor when compared with P'boro and York but as you say its a new show and early in the year. Glad you got sorted.
Anyway we didn't stay long as it was too cold for me in my state, so we called in briefly at Brownhills who had a big sales event on. As one of the staff said " why spend all that money going to the show when most of the visiters call in here anyway" It was very busy and some good deals going, but nothing that suited us unfortunately.
*Jacquie.* Sorry we didn't get back to see you as i promised but I had had enough of the cold wind and I didn't want to expose you to my cold any longer. I'm sure we will meet again soon.
Cheers Sid


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

What a contrast after the freezing weather of Saturday  Lovely sunshine for Sunday :lol: , yes not much here to see or buy but it,s still a weekend away :lol: :lol: gonna go another walkround the stalls before heading off home


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

There were few exhibitors at the 2005 Camping and Caravan Show the first year I gather it was held at EXCEL. Last year's was much bigger and well worth the visit.

Hopefully we will get to some of the shows this year to join the MHF throng. Unfortunately though we can only travel during school holidays and when the Ambulance Service allows son in law David time off. 

We are planning to go away for sometime over Easter. Haven't made a firm booking yet but the C&CC holiday site at Bishops Waltham might find us there as it is near Borden REME camp where eldest grandson is doing his motor mechanics training and he has the whole of Easter off and is planning to join us. (No doubt to get his Easter Egg!)

We visited Brownhills last May while attending the AGM of the Motor Caravan Section of the C&CC held at Newark. We saw a Fourwinds R/V there that was £7.000 more for the same model on sale at Trucks-'R'- Us at Ipswich. How can there be such huge variations in prices?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a good time, expensive but good. Thanks to the marshalls for the organisation and to all those that ordered eggs and meat for picking it up. Nice to put yet more faces to the names on MHF. Now the suns out, the solar panel is kicking out 2.9 amps, much better than the 0.3 it was putting out on Saturday under the cloud.

NO Jac, I am not changing my user name to "The Egg Man"

Dave

656


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Sorry but it was pants!*

Travelled down from Durham Friday night (stayed at CC Site in Cromwell) and expected something on the lines of the York in Sept (our first show)Could not believe how bad it was! Thought we might get to look at some of the Swift or Ace or Bolero models.. Na. Hoped to see a range of electric cycles and towbar etc. (Just a couple of dealers for each!) It took us all day to take in the delights of York but partly due to the weather we were in and out withing an hour. We had more fun at Brownhills Newark after we left the show. Off the calendar for next year!. Roll on Peterborough!.
Barry


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We have just left Newark and we will be going next year, not because we took alot of money but because the show has potential to become bigger and better but it can only do that if it has the support of both traders and visitors,i think to write it off on its debut is wrong, and i agree with Artona that Russ and Neil put alot of effort into it and apart from a couple of teething problems the biggest problem was the cold weather on saturday.
I think we should appreciate the fact that someone is prepared to set up a new show in the calender as we have now lost Driffield show which was probably because of lack of interest by both visitors and traders ,and remember both are dependant on each other.
Thankyou Stew for the comment about the trailer, we had it ready to roll in about 20 minutes after the show closed which left Duncan free to get more repair work in :wink:

Chris


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

As with all these shows, it is what you make it. We had a good time, forgetting the bad weather on Saturday.

What I would like to mention is that the entertainment tickets we received for both nights were free (unlike Peterborough Show) and the bunch of daffs on arrival was a very nice touch. Even the Black bin bag liners handed out were not economy bags..... The organisers did a brilliant job in my opinion - does anyone remember what the first York or Peterborough Show was like? Even the space allocated to MHF was good, unlike other shows.....


Sharon


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

We agreed with Sharon, right from the gate been greet with bunch of Daffs and guided by friendly scooter to MHF pitch, proper tarmac road and the good size pitch, we had a good weekend, it was cold but at least keep dry most of time.

Thanks to Shane and Jacquie and Joyce who marshalled the rally!

Gasper


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We had a good time at our first rally and it was really nice to put some faces to names. I also liked the daffs a nice touch.I think this show will get better if supported. There were lots of people enjoying themselves on Saturday at the entertainment and a few sore heads in the morning!! We will go again as someone said. Its a weekend away with good company. It also gave us a chance to test without the hookup. 

Sonja


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we had good time bought lots of thing we didn't no we needed including a trike (a big kids toy) ask jim m the entertainment very good shame it was so cold on friday night and we won the cup for best club or something 
steve & cherry


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

We had a good time at the show, met some lovely people, tried out our heating and as Red Sonja says had a hangover on Sunday morning. 

I am sure that next year more exhibitors will be there and give the organisers there due, they were as caught out by the weather as we were. They at least reacted and brought the heaters in for Saturday night.

I for one will be there next year.

Malcolm


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with the positive comments above... I think some people are forgetting this was the very first event organised by a new group. It will take them time to build it up. It is going in the right direction though and after feedback is recieved, it can only be improved.

Plus points for me:

Plenty of space, unlike Warner events

Excellent facility with plenty of taps and access roads 

Friendly and helpful organisers

Good company, thank you everyone who took the time to chat

Winning a cup

Negatives:

Just two days!

Lack of CDP/dump point nearby

Small dealer/stall turnout

Too close to the stalls/events - noisy (+ that generator!)

To a small degree, the weather was also mainly miserable, but thats not the organisers fault! :lol:


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

We decided to go to the Show, at the last minute, and as it was our first visit to a Motorhome Fair, weren't sure what to expect.

First impressions came from the car parking attendants, who were extremely efficient and told us that they were having to open up another field, in order to cope with the amount of vehicles.

Despite extremely cold weather, all the stallholders were cheerful and incredibly helpful and friendly.

True, we could see room for improvements, but we're sure these will be sorted out before next year.

In any new event, there is always a learning curve.

Pete & Di


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie and Joyce for stewarding, it was freezing on Friday so did'nt envy you!! We enjoyed our weekend although the weather was disapointing, it was an easy run for us, so will probably support it next year . 

Lovely to meet up with everyone ,and look forward to Peterborough when hopefully we can see most of you again.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Newark well what can I say!!!!!

If people are saying that there wasn't much there to buy I think my bank manager will have something to say tomorrow as a solar panel, bike rack, back box and all the other things that were bought, I still need to buy more things a Peterborough as the had ran out of 110v batteries.

I would like to thank Jackie, Joyce and Shane for the marshalling, yes the weather was cold on Saturday but I still managed to get out and see people that I had met before also new friends can't wait till it gets warmer so a few barbys and a beers won't go a miss.

Lucy says HELLO.

Vince


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

i started this topic with a moan but after reading all the posts i think i should have set it out a bit like snelley as their were good points to the show first of all i would also like to thank all the people that organised it as allready said the staff were very proffessional and organised and escorted us to mhf area were we were greeted by shane,we found the camping area for mhf members very nice flat and well spaced out, i think we got disappointed as are main aim in traveling from bristol to the show was to meet outher members to put faces to names but due to the cold didnt get out and about much then we went to entertainment on friday night stayed an hour but kids mouned so mutch went back to van to be next to generater running to 11.45 pm, couldnt get kids to go out saturday night so didnt get to meet anybody stayed in watching telly and drinking untill 2 am so missed sunday morning and when we finally got up it looked a lovely day so will give it anouther chance next year mainly to support mhf that is a very well run site


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Newark Show - some thanks ...*

OK, the weather was not kind - but it's a random thing that the organisers can't control.

Otherwise, we feel that Event Developments did a good job. The arrival was very well organised and the flowers much appreciated - nice touch. And at just how many shows would the organiser apologise for the cold in the entertainment hall, remember not of his making, and actually do something about it. For inclusive entertainment at that. My vote is of appreciation and thanks to Russell and his team.

Also many thanks to Jaquie for putting the MHF participation together so effectively, and to the MHF 'meet and greet' party who made us feel so welcome.

Not to omit any of the MHFers we talked to - each of whom enhance the experience of the rally. What a great group of people to know. Thank you all.

As an 'embryo' show it should develop, if continued in future years. The format was good, the weather was an uncontrollable spoiler - and we were far enough away from the generator !

Please reserve us a provisional place for next year.

Regards etc ... Leo and Penny


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

gjc said:


> i think we got disappointed as are main aim in traveling from bristol to the show was to meet outher members to put faces to names but due to the cold didnt get out


Come on one of the Rallies or meets in the summer, its a totally different animal! We have my birthday bash for instance, which will be a good opportunity to socialise with others. BBQ, games and alcohol!

BTW, your always welcome round at ours, just knock!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quick thankyou to Sharon and Keith for feeding us on saturday evening, I must find out where Sharon bought the self replenishing wine glass from, slept like a log on saturday night(chris woke up with the headache and she didn't have any wine). Also a thankyou to event developments for their efforts at the show,believe me that it takes ages to set up something like this, and being on the other side of the fence so to speak we were looked after considerably better than at most other shows! 
Dunc & Chris.


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*unfortunately we chose the WRONG day*

What s a shame we chose Saturday to visit the show. We came by motorscooter and YES IT WAS COLD. Sunday would have been better!!
However we are gratefull for the help given by all the Motorhome owners we met whilst there. In fact we spent most of time looking up and down the campsites, as we are still looking for one that will be right for us.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Bozerboy:

Have I touted our Dethleffs to you yet??


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I didn't go because of health issues (in hospital tomorrow and hope this solves them) but on every caravan meet I've ever been to the weather is a secondary issue as it's the company of others that makes the meet.

I am so envious of those that went.

(Note to self get along soon as I want a crank up sat dish :wink: )

So nice to hear all the usual POSITIVE reports :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RR said:


> (Note to self get along soon as I want a crank up sat dish :wink: )


Snellollie Leisure has a special offer on fitting of these... :lol:


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Snelly's Motorhome*

Have seen your pictures via links in this forum.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Snelly's Motorhome*



bozerboy said:


> Have seen your pictures via links in this forum.


Something you'd maybe be interested in?? You certainly won't find another one like it, the interior is fantastic. Makes my new RV look very dated.. :roll:


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We had a fab time, even though we didn't get out as much as we would have liked 'cos it was too cold.

Really enjoyed the friendly chats with other motorhomers and are really looking forward to the next one.

Special thanks to Jackie, Joyce and Shane, keep up the good work I know we all appreciate it!

Extra special thanks to Damondunc for being there with his knowledge.

Bryan and Suzanne


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> Extra special thanks to Damondunc for being there with his knowledge.


Too right! Thanks from us too!


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Potentially Great!*

Thanks to the MHF team that made got the ball rolling and the site organisation so perfect. . Yes we even had space to swing a cat. However we ran out of cats and as the local dog shows were close by used poodles instead!

Cold on Saturday, yes indeed, but then lets be honest its England and March!

The entertainment was great and apart from climate problems vertainly lived up to expectations.

More vans would have been great and if Brownhills thought we would pop into their place anyway they were incorrect. DOH!

In short the show has 'POTENTIAL'

Thanks again to all.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Great show, great people and great weather (well certainly better than the weather found up north whilst on Cod War duty :lol: :lol: :lol: )
I thought the variety of traders was fantastic, everything there for everyone, sweets, cheese, clothes, motorhomes 4x4's, 5th wheels and pickups, accessories etc :lol: :lol: 
Thanks Duncan for fitting the new pump and belt, bit better but not yet 100%, more investigation needed methinks....... Glad you enjoyed your dinner mate.
Jacquei, thanks for getting this one up onto the forum and we are already looking forward to next years, well done. Thanks to Geo for marking out my parking spot, I hope I didn't flatten your chair when I fell over that 12 inch drop when we arrived mate :lol: 
Great to see all the folks from here, didn't get to see you all because you all wimped out and huddled away out of the cooling breeze :lol: (oh yes and then I fell asleep :roll: :roll: )

Great weekend, thanks again

Keith


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all

we enjoyed the Newark Show, nice to get out and see people. Thanks to Jacquie Joyce and Shane.

Yes the generator at 10.45 at night was noisy, so we moved, yes it was cold, so we put a few more layers on (I was up to four at one point and the Edinburgh Clothing Company did quite well out of us)

We were very cold on the first night of entertainment, but they had got it sorted by the next night and the staff were very friendly, and the daffs impressed me too, thoughtful. 

We came away with our bank balance about £400 lighter, we bought amongst other things (don't know if I dare say it after reading other forums) A GENERATOR!! First show we have been to and stayed over, really enjoyed it.

For anyone who had anything to do with organising this event a good saying to remember is "you can't please all of the people all of the time"

Jacqui


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hey Guys "I'm Home" :lol: 

Great show, really enjoyed it despite the minor inconvenience of a buggered clutch on arrival.

Bought exactly what we went for, and spent a bloody fortune at the bar!!!
(Note to self, don't drink so much when you have to pay top whack for it)

All in all a good weekend and a show that will undoubtably get bigger and better, one to watch.

Nice to talk to all those I spoke to and to those I didn't, I'll catch you next time. (Nice to meet Nuke finally)

Well done marshalls and MHF members for a great weekend.

No doubt Jackie will be posting the piccy of my "lift home"


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi everyone,

we really enjoyed Newark,good to meet some old friends although didn't get time to see many folks as we had to take Mark to cricket on friday evening and footballing on Saturday.

The central heating worked well and we certainly needed it.Spent some money at the show-got some nice silver screens from Taylormade and spent £47 on a Tilley hat!!!!

Thanks to Jackie,Joyce,and Shane for their marshalling,we would like to go again next year and hopefully a few of the teething problems will be sorted out.(elsan too far away).

Can recommend the free range eggs from Dave(656)aka 'the egg man'.Had a couple for breakfast in the van--beautiful  

Also enjoyed the dog show,we were next to the showring.It was a nice atmosphere on the MHF rally field everyone was so friendly and helpful,hope to meet more of you next time.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All, 

Well as this was an entirely new show with new organizers who have never done a Caravan and Motorhome Show before I would definitely give them 10 out of 10 for effort. I have been in contact with Russell of Event Developments Ltd from the beginning and nothing has been to much trouble he has answered all my questions via e.mail promptly and he nearly fell over himself to make sure we all had a good weekend. The flowers on arrival was a very nice touch and all the staff working for him were always cheeful and polite not a little hitler amongst them :lol: and boy does that make a nice change :lol: 
They gave us masses of space more than we have ever had at any show rally, when we arrived on the Thursday Russ took us down and showed us where our camping area was, well I looked at him and said are you sure we can have all that space I though he was having me on :lol: we have never had so much room and I for one appreciated it. As it happened we didn't need all the space so I very kindly gave him 2 fields back :lol: 
Next year I am sure there will be more traders there as they are nowhere near as expensive as the others for pitches. Me being me chatted to quite a few of the traders and most were quite positive about the show its self. 
The only thing I would suggest for next year please place all traders that are using huge generators furthest away from the weekend campers 
:roll: and make sure the indoor halls have heating eating and seating. 

Thank you all for turning up and making it another smashing weekend. Sorry about the weather being so cold and the pong that prevailed over the showground most of the weekend due to local farmer deciding to muck spread. 

We had 2 limp into the rally field poor old Badger just managed to get in the gate when his clutch went good job Trucker his mate came with him with his caravan and he towed Badger down to the rally area and 3 o us waited with him this morning to see him carried home. Some folks will do anything to get out of buying diesel :lolPiccy Below) and then there was Kbsserv Karl making an almighty racket with a broken exhaust hope you got it fixed ok Karl. 

I would like to thank my Rally Assistants Sealady Joyce and Snelly Shane for all their help and support over the weekend. 

See you all at Peterborough :roll: :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Jacquie


----------



## 99547 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Eveyone

For a first time event we thought the organizers put on a good weekend, alright it was very cold in the hall on Friday night but they had the heating sorted for Saturday night. 

The wind was cold, but that was not the organizers fault all that was needed was an extra layer of clothing.

Thanks to Jacquie and her helpers and to the event organizers for making it an enjoyable weekend.

Before people knock an event like this, perhaps they should try and organize one themselves first.

Thanks to all

Silver Fox 1


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

> the pong that prevailed over the showground most of the weekend due to local farmer deciding to muck spread.


The farmer wasn't called Brownhill by any chance ??

Malcolm


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> The farmer wasn't called Brownhill by any chance


Thats Mr Brownhill to you Malcolm :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## 101400 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi from Mac & Jean (Penti) We arrived on Friday around 3 pm to a nice bunch of daffs and a warm and friendly welcome to our pitch. Well done & thanks for the hard work needed to get this off the ground. As already said it was nice to put faces to the names ( could have put more if the music had not been so loud but there) Sorry to have sneaked out pm Saturday, had a look to see if anybody was about to say thanks and cheerio.
I had been suffering from a bug during the week and did not fancy another night out in the cold. look forward to seeing everybody again.
Thanks, Penti.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Newark show*

reetings,

Had a fairly good time at the Newark show, music was loud though on the first night and it was freezing but this was addressed the second night.

Hymer was OK, batteries lasted for 4 days without generator and the heating was on low most of the time.

Never had chance to get around to see everybody, too busy looking around the show and buying much needed items, managed to get two lightweight chairs, groundsheet, florescent lights, skillet, screen cover, solar panel and other bits and pieces, got a microwave from Brownhills on the Monday so spent a fair bit over the week.

Can't fit the solar panel yet as I have to get it checked out from the dealer I bought it from after it got damaged in the van at Brownhills.

Will not be buying much from Peterborough, won't have any cash left.

Can't wait for France now, just hope the consumption improves now the van has a new turbo fitted.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Attended with the wife on the saturday yes it was very cold but you cannot do anything about that.We had a walk around the camping area and my wife was surprised that the Motorhomes far out numbered the Caravans. I was right when I saw two gents in Cowboy hats and told the wife they would be from M.F. and yes they were on the photo. If this was a first it appeared well organised to me. We enjoyed it more looking at all the different Vans.
Did call in at Brownhills after had i not read on here they had a show on I would not have known.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

"Cowboy hats?"......................I didn't see any cowboy hats!!.... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I also had a bet you were wearing one of them I was waiting for this reply.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just thought I would post this message that I have had from Russ this morning.

Hi Jacquie,
We have just got back to the office after the clean up operation and wanted
to say a huge thankyou to you and all the MHF members for your support at
our first show. 
I have NEVER met such a nice group of people and you should be proud of a
terrific club. 
We definitely didn't get everything right in the first year and we have
learned so much but please re-assure all your members that we will strive
for improvements next year. We are even going to pay extra for good
weather!!!!!!
Regards to everyone and please keep in touch.
See you soon
Russ



Now isn't that nice I just wish all the event organisers were so easy to get on with.

Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Like we said... its their first attempt so hopefully they will go away with the feedback and make next years even better. Its nice to see someone else apart from Warners put on a show and be relatively sucessful on their first attempt.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

How about having a MHF shield for the Best Show of the Year


stew


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Have just returned home from my travels to the Newark Spring Show and on to see family.

Just to remind Jacquie [Lady J] that next time she volunteers me for assisting her to marshall on rally to make sure there isn't an 'R' in the month :wink: :wink: :lol:

I will never forget the look of disbelief on Lady J's face when Russ of Event Developments pointed out the four rally blocks given to MHF.

Have just about thawed out from running round the rally field last Friday and would like to thank John [Lord J] for keeping the kettle boiling and supplying us with tea and cuppa soups  not to mention keeping the heating in the motorhome to a temperature to which Jacquie and I were thankful to return however brief 

The icing on the cake for me was MHF winning the cup for best attendance at Newark which couldn't have been achieved without all attendees. Congratulations everyone.

Congratualtions also to Russ and Neil in showing their competitors how to treat weekend campers and exhibitors. The flowers were gratefully received.

Hope to post a piccy of Jacquie with the cup when I can find a suitable comment :wink:

Joyce


----------

